# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Bắc >  Du lịch Sapa - Đi thăm phố nướng

## heocoi

*Du khách đến với Sa Pa không chỉ được du ngoạn những danh lam thắng cảnh mà còn thưởng thức những loại rau non mướt hay uống rượu Bắc Hà, San Lùng cay nồng, thơm tê đầu lưỡi. Sa Pa còn một thú vui ẩm thực không kém phần hấp dẫn, đó là dãy phố chuyên bán những đồ nướng và nó chỉ xuất hiện khi màn đêm bắt đầu che phủ thị trấn.
*
Nằm trên con phố Hàm Rồng, trước cổng khách sạn Công Ðoàn bề thế, bên sườn của nhà thờ đá cổ kính, chỉ có một đoạn ngắn chừng hơn 100 mét mà dễ có tới gần 30 quán hàng. Ðiều thú vị là các món ăn được bày bán tại đây đều là các món nướng, trở thành phố nướng Sa Pa.

Từ những mẹt hàng ngô, khoai, sắn nướng nằm rải rác trên đường, trong thời gian ngắn, hàng loạt những quầy hàng được mọc lên. Chẳng biết phố nướng được hình thành có phải do nhu cầu, sở thích của du khách trong những đêm se lạnh.

Hàng chục quầy hàng bán thịt chen cùng ngô, khoai, sắn, chỉ cần một cái thúng và một cái bếp than, vài ba cái ghế nhựa con là đã có nơi thưởng thức món ăn nướng. Còn nữa, trứng gà, vịt nướng, lòng mề lợn cũng thành món nướng. Chim nướng, gà nướng, bánh dày nướng, đậu phụ nhự nướng... Có tới hàng trăm món nướng mà trong vòng một tuần ở đây cũng chưa thưởng thức hết được. Mỗi một món ăn đều có cách tẩm và pha chế gia vị riêng mà ăn nhiều món cùng một lúc bạn không có cảm giác trùng lặp và chán ngán. Thí dụ như món đậu phụ nhự, người ta đem ngâm đậu cho tới khi đậu lên mùi chua nồng. Ai nếu chưa quen sẽ không dễ dàng chấp nhận mùi hương của nó, nhưng cứ thử một lần xem, bạn sẽ mê ngay bởi sự hấp dẫn ở hương vị bùi bùi của đậu tương, ngầy ngậy béo béo nóng ngoài, mát trong của viên đậu phụ nhự. Món bánh dầy nướng được ướp gia vị cùng với ruốc sẽ được nướng khi nào vỏ của bánh vàng ruộm, thơm nức mùi gạo nếp sẽ được gắp ra đĩa chờ bạn thưởng thức.
Thông thường ở dưới xuôi, mọi người chỉ quen ăn trứng luộc rán, ốp la chứ ít ăn trứng nướng. Quả trứng nướng có hương vị thơm bùi của lòng đỏ, cũng rất lạ khẩu vị. Trứng nướng được do tài nghệ của người bán hàng, bởi nếu không biết cách nướng, quả trứng sẽ vỡ ra.


Những bắp ngô Sa Pa nhỏ nhưng mềm ngọt, dẻo cũng được đưa lên làm đồ nướng. Hương vị ngọt ngào của tấm mía tím nướng gợi lại ký ức của tuổi thơ tôi vào những ngày đông lạnh giá, mẹ thường nướng mía trên bếp than đến khi thơm phức mới cời ra tiện từng khẩu nhỏ. Cho mãi tới tận bây giờ, tôi mới cảm nhận được hết sự ngọt ngào lạ kỳ của tấm mía nướng đến thế.
Nhưng phải nói, trong các món ăn, thì lợn cắp nách được khách hàng "yêu" nhất. Thịt lợn cắp nách có thể luộc, quay, nướng... ăn ngon như thịt lợn sữa. Lợn cắp nách là loại lợn thả rông nên chỉ nhỏ con, nhưng thịt ngon, ngậy, ngọt. Ðồng bào dân tộc thiểu số nuôi một thời gian, rồi "cắp nách" mang đi chợ bán.
Khói của các món đồ ăn bốc lên quyện với làn sương càng làm cho không gian ban đêm huyền ảo dọc cả dãy phố. Càng khuya, phố nướng càng đông khách. Tây có, ta có, không ít đồng bào dân tộc thiểu số cũng sà vào ăn. Mỗi món đồ nướng rẻ thì 1.000 đồng đắt cũng chỉ 5.000 đồng. Người có tiền thì trả tiền, nếu không thì trả bằng hiện vật, trả bằng đô, không sao. Thậm chí đồng bào dân tộc, ăn xong đứng lên giơ chai rượu mầm thóc tự nấu đổi cho người bán cũng xong. Mỗi một quầy hàng chỉ thắp đủ một bóng điện có công suất nhỏ, vì nếu sáng quá lại mất thi vị. Khách ngồi sát bên nhau cùng thưởng thức hương vị các món nướng nơi đây.


(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Hà Nội - Sapa (3 ngày 4 đêm)* - *Ha Noi - Sapa (3 ngay 4 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Sapa* - *tour du lich Sapa*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sapa click vào *du lịch Sapa* - *du lich Sapa*

----------


## yeuhanoi

Đồ nướng Sapa thì tuyệt cú mèo rồi. Nhất là đi vào mùa đông ăn đồ nướng thì khỏi nói.  :Smile:

----------


## Taeyeon0903

Trời ơi ko kìm được lòng mất T-T
Sao mà hấp dẫn thế ko biết, mình lại thích mấy đồ chiên nướng  :Wink: )

----------


## danghung

hic,nhớ đồ nướng sapa quá cơ!

----------


## kimnana

thèm quá..óa óa...

----------


## Meoluoi9x

Nhìn hình mà ko cầm đc lòng  :Wink: )
Thật là hấp dẫn

----------


## showluo

Nhìn hấp dẫn thật  :love struck: 
phố nướng à, nghe thích ghê đến đây tha hồ mà thưởng thức các đặc sản nướng của SP

----------


## thanhngovn

đã đối lần tới với sapa nhưng hôm nay đọc bài viết thấy nhớ lại những khoảnh khắc cùng bạn nè "đụ" rượu bên bếp than hồng của phố nướng,mà thấy thèm ,và muốn đi sapa quá

----------


## dung89

Hấp dẫn quá! Muốn gặp SaPa quá!
Được ngắm cảnh đẹp và được ăn ngon nữa thì còn gì bằng

----------


## hoaban

Lên đây mà không thưởng thức đồ nướng thì hơi bị phí luôn.

----------

